# Aider moi SVP installation Windows 10 via Boot Camp impossible



## yassoxAp (19 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tousse, donc voilà je voudrais installer Windows 10 sur mon MacBook pro Retina 2013 avec Boot Camp, mais le problème ( voir photo )il me
met un message je je comprend pas vraiment  et ne veux pas cocher la 3ème case. J’ai pourtant mis une clé USB de 16Go vierge, j’ai télécharger via le site Microsoft Windows 10.

Donc voilà j’ai poster des photos, dsl si je suis pas assez claire, je peut répondre évidement à vos question pour mieux m’aider.

J’ai un MacBook Pro Retina fin 2013, Intel Iris pro Graphics, 16Go de Rame, 250Go de SSD


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2017)

Ton SSD est deja partitionné (création de la partition disk0s4) et ca, l'assistant BootCamp n'en veut pas. 

Il faudrait recuperer les fichiers se trouvant sur cette partition (si ils sont importants) puis supprimer cette partition pour que le SSd ne soit plus qu'en une seule partition avant de relancer l'assistant BootCamp.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2017)

Salut *yassoxAp
*
Pour donner au plan de manœuvre de *r e m y*  un parachèvement "terminal" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 > va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le... «Terminal».

Saisis (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes informatives :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier après chaque commande pour l'exécuter)


la 1ère retourne le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe > physiques / virtuels) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition et de partitions


la 2è > la tableau d'un *Logical Volume Group* > si un système de stockage *CoreStorage* est inscrit sur la partition de l'OS

Poste ces 2 tableaux ici en copier-coller > mais attention ! avant de faire ton coller > presse le bouton *⌹* (4è avant la fin à droite) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité).

=> d'après ces informations > il sera possible de te passer les commandes de suppression de la petite partition bloquante en queue de disque (qui ne monte peut-être même pas de volume) > et de récupérer son espace à la partition de l'OS. Ce qui rendra l'«Assistant BootCamp» coopératif.


----------



## yassoxAp (19 Septembre 2017)

Super sa fonctionne !! Merci bcp !!!


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2017)

yassoxAp a dit:


> Super sa fonctionne !! Merci bcp !!!



Donne quand même le retour des commandes suggérées par Macomaniac, qu'on vérifie que tu as bien récupéré l'espace précédemment affecté à la partition s4 du disk0...


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2017)

yassoxAp a dit:


> Super sa fonctionne !! Merci bcp !!!


Qu'est-ce qui marche, vu que ce ne sont que deux commandes qui font le listing de la structure de ton disque dur interne et que tu n'as pas encore eu les lignes de commandes pour faire les réparations ?


----------



## yassoxAp (19 Septembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Donne quand même le retour des commandes suggérées par Macomaniac, qu'on vérifie que tu as bien récupéré l'espace précédemment affecté à la partition s4 du disk0...



C’est ton astuce qui a fonctionné


----------



## yassoxAp (19 Septembre 2017)

Je trouve de Windows gère mieux la température que sur MacOS qui était toujours à 53 degrés, alors que je suis à 20 degrés en utilisation normal sur Windows


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2017)

yassoxAp a dit:


> C’est ton astuce qui a fonctionné


Quelle astuce r e m y mentionne-t-il ?


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Quelle astuce r e m y mentionne-t-il ?


celle consistant à supprimer la partition superfétatoire... 

(même si je ne suis pas sûr qu'on puisse parler d'astuce quand on se contente de suivre à la lettre ce que le message d'erreur indique noir sur blanc: "le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume macOS étendu (journalisé)" )


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2017)

Moi j'en étais resté sur son premier screenshot avec l'impossibilité d'effacer cette partition, vu que l'option est grisée.


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Moi j'en étais resté sur son premier screenshot avec l'impossibilité d'effacer cette partition, vu que l'option est grisée.


non ce qui est grisé c'est "Installer ou supprimer Windows 7 (ou ultérieur)"


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2017)

La leçon de ce fil, c'est qu'on a tendance à être toujours trop technique sur les Forums techniques. Alors qu'il suffirait de dire (au cas par cas) : supprime la partition superflue ! répare le volume ! et hop !  hop ! hop ! ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note : on ne sait toujours pas où en est la distribution sur le disque. Une partition de *655 Mo* au format *JHFS+* --> ça sent la partition de récupération *Recovery HD* (*650 Mo*) qui aurait été reformatée et virée du type *Apple_Boot* au type *Apple_HFS*.


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Note : on ne sait toujours pas où en est la distribution sur le disque. Une partition de *655 Mo* au format *JHFS+* --> ça sent la partition de récupération *Recovery HD* (*650 Mo*) qui aurait été reformatée et virée du type *Apple_Boot* au type *Apple_HFS*.



C'est exactement ce à quoi je pense, mais il n'a pas voulu nous donner le retour du diskutil list...
On ne sait donc pas si il a toujours une recoveryHD ni s'il a récupéré l'espace qu'occupait disk0s4

Mais bon, il est content avec son Windows10 et ses prises de temperature, c'est le principal! [emoji23]


----------



## DRONEBOY (4 Décembre 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Ton SSD est deja partitionné (création de la partition disk0s4) et ca, l'assistant BootCamp n'en veut pas.
> 
> Il faudrait recuperer les fichiers se trouvant sur cette partition (si ils sont importants) puis supprimer cette partition pour que le SSd ne soit plus qu'en une seule partition avant de relancer l'assistant BootCamp.





/dev/disk0

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         178.2 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:                  Apple_HFS SAUVEGARDE              140.9 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS MAC OS                 *177.8 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                8435D6FF-D229-45C5-8485-6331779B5C88

                                Unencrypted

/dev/disk3

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 GB     disk3

   1:                       0xEF                         3.1 MB     disk3s2

/dev/disk4

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            J_CENA_X86FREV_EN-U... *2.9 GB     disk4

/dev/disk5

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            GSP1RMCPRXFREO_FR_DVD  *3.3 GB     disk5


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour *DRONEBOY
*
Ton disque interne comporte 4 partitions : 2 auxiliaires (*EFI* & *Recovery HD*) > de part et d'autre d'une partition principale *CoreStorage* (laquelle exporte un espace-disque virtuel *disk1* support du volume *MAC OS*) ; et une 4è partition *SAUVEGARDE* de type *Apple_HFS* -->

- en quoi cela constitue-t-il un problème ?​


----------



## Locke (4 Décembre 2018)

@DRONEBOY
Déjà avant de balancer des lignes de commandes, on commence par décrire son problème et surtout de décrire avec quel type de Mac on travaille ! Merci d'en tenir compte.

De plus, quand je vois ça...


DRONEBOY a dit:


> /dev/disk4
> 
> #: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
> 
> ...


...ce sont des fichiers non originaux et en plus une version en 32 bits qu'il est impossible d'installer.

Alors quel est le type de Mac exact que tu possèdes, que dis /A propos de ce Mac et quelle version de Windows veux-tu installer ?

Quand je vois la taille de ton disque dur interne de 320 Go, ton Mac ne doit pas être très jeune.


----------



## thibault.rzl (20 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je possède un MacbookPro mi-2012 sous macOS Mojave,
J'aimerais également installer windows10, mais je ne peux pas cocher le fameux "installer windows10" sur l'assistant Boot Camp 
Voila ce que me renvoi la commande Diskutil list 

```
MBP-de-Thibault:~ admin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            100.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      8.6 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.5 TB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              1.5 TB     disk2s1

MBP-de-Thibault:~ admin$
```

Pour la commande diskutil cs list : 

```
MBP-de-Thibault:~ admin$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```





Merci d'avoir prit le temps de lire mon message


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2019)

Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas le moindre disque USB de connecté, ce qui est le cas. Sa tolérance se limitera à une clé USB de 8 Go dans laquelle seront téléchargés/stockés les pilotes/drivers.


----------



## thibault.rzl (21 Janvier 2019)

oh le boulet, j'aurais put trouver ça tout seul... Je vais trouver une clé usb alors, merci


----------



## thibault.rzl (23 Janvier 2019)

Bon avec la clé usb, toujours le même problème.. en cherchant bien j'ai vu que mon disque dure interne était en cours de chiffrement.
Après avoir attendu la fin de ce chiffrement, tout a fonctionné parfaitement ! 
Merci du coup de main


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2019)

thibault.rzl a dit:


> Après avoir attendu la fin de ce chiffrement, tout a fonctionné parfaitement !


Comme quoi, il faut absolument le bon fichier .iso, ne pas connecter de disques USB, avoir une clé USB de 8 Go pour que tout fonctionne correctement.


----------

